# Bosch 1617 with Oak Park table



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

I decided to go ahead and order the Oak Park router table for my Bosch 1617. I got the following response from Oak Park:

*Thank you for placing your order for our router table, I just wanted to be sure you were aware that the base plate you will be receiving will have 3 disc's that are used to mount your router. This is the only option available for the Bosch 1617 and unfortunately this base plate also has two pre-drilled dust ports at 12 and 3 oclock. These were previously used with our vacu-system which we no longer have stock on. I apologize for this inconvenience, just wanted to make you aware of this prior to shipping in case you do not want to proceed. I will wait for the o.k. to ship from you.
Thank You
Oak Park Customer Service*

I'm very new to the router world, and just wanted to check with you experienced woodworkers that this would still be ok. Do you see any issue with having 3 discs for mounting? Is their response anything to be concerned about?

Thanks, 
Kevin


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have that same setup, and received the same plate. After about 6 months of use, I had to have the router drilled to accept larger screws. The heads of the screws with the Bosch are too small for the slots in those inserts, and the material the inserts are made from is really soft......


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Why would there be 3 discs anyways? Would you mind posting a picture of your mounting plate? I'm confused how this is setup.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kevin, the 3 disks allow you to make adjustments for centering your router. It is not shown on the web site so Oak Park wanted you to know before they shipped it. The two holes for dust collection are a real plus. Oak Park does not build the part that attaches under the table and is having difficulty getting them. BJ (BobJ3) built his own. I am working on one for a Rousseau style mounting plate; this is the black plate with 3 removeable insert rings. Woodpeckers sell a plate like this and the discontinued HF plate is the same dimensions. This dust collection works very well on my Vacuplate and I want to add this feature to my other tables. I will post a photo shoot once I am happy with my results.

Carl, did you use a thread locker when you installed your router to the plate? I used Vibra-tite on mine and have had no problems for 5 years. I highly recommend this product; you apply it, let it set up for a few minutes then assemble. It locks in 24 hours. This product has a really great feature: you can remove the screws, reinstall them and after 24 hours it will be locked again. I am not aware of other thread lockers that work this way. I used this product on heavy industrial machinery and was so pleased I bought some for home use.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Mike - Sorry for all the questions, but are you saying that they give you 3 discs to allow for mistakes when mounting your router. So you sort of have 3 tries to get it right? I thought since they asked for the model, it would come pre-drilled. No?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No Kevin, the old mounting plates had 6 tapered slots for mounting the router. The new plates have 3 rotating disks as seen below.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

To help ensure you have your Bosch 1617 or Craftsman 26620 mounted correctly view this photo from the manual. This is for the fixed base only; plunge bases are not recommended for table mounting. Through the table height adjustment was not available on early models but they can be converted.

Note: 10-24 screws recommended.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Kevin! Welcome. If You are a bit troubled by the 10-24 screws, Get the high strength screws nuts, and machine screws. That is what I did. Probably not necessary, but that's the way I am!


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Mike - I was looking up that Vibra-tite stuff you used. There's so many different strengths of it. Do you know what you used? Low (purple), Medium (blue), Permanent (red)?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

What I have is red, but I have had a couple bottles for maybe 7 or 8 years. They may of made changes. I will check it out and get back with you on this.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Mike - Were you able to check what you have?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kevin, the product has a new name since Vibra-tite added to their product line. It is now called Vibra-tite VC3. Other thread lockers are in effect a type of glue which is available in varying strengths. VC3 is different and works like a charm. As I recall a small bottle runs about $20 but will last a home user a lifetime. You can view it here: Vibra-Tite VC-3 Threadmate


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mike, I could not get the 10-24 screws to line up with the discs...I had to use the M4 16mm screws, and they are just way too small. I ended up having those holes drilled and tapped with 10-24 screw, and now it works. I have 2 fixed bases mounted to plates...one large hole and one regular hole.....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Carl, the instructions on the Oak Park web site call for using two 10-24 screws and one metric. I think you made a better choice.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

I just received my table - Is it normal for the mounting plate to be slightly above the rest of the table? It's not exactly flush, but raised up a little bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

Yes that's the norm, I think they do it to hold the plate down to the table top, you will see NO screws or device for the plate they use the fence to do the job BUT you can fix that if you want just run a pattern bit around the inside of the pocket hole for the plate, easy fix..OR you can just remove a little bit of the plate on the bottom side of it..on the edges only,but it takes a router table to do that right.. 

========



kawisser said:


> I just received my table - Is it normal for the mounting plate to be slightly above the rest of the table? It's not exactly flush, but raised up a little bit.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

kawisser said:


> I just received my table - Is it normal for the mounting plate to be slightly above the rest of the table? It's not exactly flush, but raised up a little bit.


Hi Kevin - I don't quite understand. Are the EDGES of the plate proud of the table or is the plate just crowned a bit in the center?
If the edges are high, I'd definitely go with Bj's recommendation(s). If there is just a slight crown, probably not an issue.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

The edges are noticably higher all the way around the plate. It seems like the offset is consistent on all 4 edges of the plate.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The plate is flat and sits slighhtly proud of the table. This will not effect your routing and it is ok to have your plate slightly high. If it is low your wood will catch on the edge and that can ruin your cut. You can fine tune the fit; remember these get shipped all over and changes in temperature and humidity can effect the fit.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Wizard1500 said:


> I have that same setup, and received the same plate. After about 6 months of use, I had to have the router drilled to accept larger screws. The heads of the screws with the Bosch are too small for the slots in those inserts, and the material the inserts are made from is really soft......


Carl - I definitely see what you mean here. I don't know the names of the screws, but the one smaller screw is really too small for the circle inserts. And the inserts are so soft it feels like that small screw will eventually come right through the insert. The Oak Park tables were so hyped up on this forum, I have to admit I'm a little disappointed in the quality.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kevin, I have not seen one of the new 3 disk mounting plates. You should be able to drill and tap the smaller screw hole so it uses a 10-24 screw; that should be more secure. If you have any questions about your table or need help on anything please send me a PM. The table is top quality materials and the design lets you handle any type of job. My power is still off from the storm we had and I am using a generator so my shop time is seriously limited. Once my electricity is back on line I will post some features I have added to my table that I think you will like.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

Kevin, I have been using mine for well over a year now....gets used at least 3 days/wk. It is really a good product.....I highly suggest having the fixed base drilled and taped for larger screws....it solved that problem. I other plate (large hole) and base do not have the same problem......


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Carl, 

Is that something you were able to do on your own, drilling and tapping for larger screws? If so, how do you go about doing that?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kevin, you need a #21 drill bit, a 10-32 tap, a tap handle or an adjustable wrench and some Tap Magic cutting fluid. You can find this at any hardware store or HD/Lowes. You drill the hole, wet the tap with the Tap Magic and slowly turn it into the hole. Every two turns back the tap up a half turn then continue until your threads are cut.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

I took mine to a machine shop.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Many don't have a tap and die set but you can get the item below at just about any auto parts store ,you should not need any fluid ,the norm for that type of job, but a small dab of butter will work if needed..

10-32 tap screwdriver

Klein Tools 623-32 CUSH Triple Tapping Tool

Klein Tools - 625-32 Triple Tap / 6-32, 8-32, 10-32


=====



Mike said:


> Kevin, you need a #21 drill bit, a 10-32 tap, a tap handle or an adjustable wrench and some Tap Magic cutting fluid. You can find this at any hardware store or HD/Lowes. You drill the hole, wet the tap with the Tap Magic and slowly turn it into the hole. Every two turns back the tap up a half turn then continue until your threads are cut.


----------

